# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Pixel Buds, smart earbuds, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

google.com/pixel

Google Pixel Buds on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds: AI-powered headphones

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Google is taking on the Apple AirPods with its own Bluetooth headphones, Pixel Buds. They sit around your neck and they talk to the Google Assistant. Dieter Bohn has this exclusive first look.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google introduses its answer to AirPods: Pixel Buds"

by David Pierce
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds speaking translator |Translate language instantly

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> No hassling in Bluetooth settings—just one tap and you're off. If you get a Pixel, the integration goes even further. Google Pixel Buds and You can say "help me speak French," and start speaking and listening through Google Translate.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds first look

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> Google now makes its own earbuds, but are the Assistant-enabled Pixel Buds any good? Here are our first impressions!

----------


## Airicist

See how Pixel Buds translate languages instantly

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> CNET's Lexy Savvides and Sean Hollister try out the instant translation feature for Google's new Pixel Buds.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds review

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> Google's Pixel Buds get a few of the basics right when it comes to wireless earbuds. Language translation via the Google Translate app is helpful in a pinch, and the Google Assistant experience is genuinely fast and fun. But these $159 earbuds are fussy, from the way that they fit in your ears to the way that they fit in the case. And not everyone will love the open design, which lets lots of outside noise in. The Pixel Buds are Google's first attempt at making wireless earbuds, and it shows.

----------


## Airicist

DON'T buy the Google Pixel Buds

Published on Feb 7, 2018




> The Google Pixel Buds are a cool concept but the execution feels a little underwhelming. For me, the fit isn't ideal and the lack of a fully wireless design puts them a step behind other options. The translation potential is HUGE but at the moment functionality is almost identical to the Google translate app on it's own. Hopefully generation 2 addresses some of these shortcomings to help justify the price tag. At this point I wouldn't recommend buying the Google Pixel Buds.

----------


## Airicist

Google's $179 Pixel Buds earbuds full 2019 reveal

Oct 15, 2019




> Google just revealed their new Pixel Buds wireless headphones at their Pixel 4 "Made by Google" event.  The earbuds will cost $179 and are coming in 2020.

----------


## Airicist

Pixel Buds 2 hands-on

Oct 15, 2010




> Google’s new Pixel Buds 2 are a nice-looking competitor to the AirPods that have special features when used with Android phones. Though, the headphones won’t be out until next spring.


"Pixel Buds 2 hands-on: Google takes on the AirPods"
But not until next spring

by Nilay Patel
Oct 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds | Everything you need to know in 1 minute

Nov 24, 2019




> The new Pixel buds were announced by google at their event in New York last month where they unveiled the Pixel 4. Now the Pixel 4 was obviously the big announcement of the day but the google pixel buds should not be so hastily overlooked.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds (2020) review: mic test included

Apr 27, 2020




> With Google’s new Pixel Buds, there is one thing we didn’t know all of our other earbuds were missing – a completely hands-free Google Assistant built in. While they have their flaws, they are available starting today, in clearly white, for $179 with Almost Black, Quite Mint and Oh so Orange coming “later” says Google.


"Google Pixel Buds review: second time's the charm"
Google’s new earbuds finally go truly wireless and have improved sound quality

by Chris Welch
April 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds review: way better!

May 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds: Why you should buy them

May 7, 2020




> In a sea of truly wireless earbuds, here are three reasons any Android user should strongly consider Google's Pixel Buds over the rest.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds review

May 8, 2020




> Here's what we think about Google's brand-new true wireless earbuds.

----------


## Airicist

Google Pixel Buds review: better AirPods for Android?

May 20, 2020




> The Pixel Buds have been updated with a true wireless design, better sound, and a few extra details that make them an accessible product for people who are about that Google life. JV talks about his thoughts on the buds and asks you all the question: "Do you use Google Assistant a lot?"

----------


## Airicist2

Google Pixel Buds Pro review: just get these!

Aug 31, 2022




> Pixel Buds Pro are excellent across the board... spoiler alert

----------

